# Not 1, not 2, but 3 Racycles.



## fordsnake (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally got around to taking my Racycles out of there boxes and working on them this weekend, and yes I do have the elusive stamped Racycle chains! I had to remove one link out of the Pacemaker chain to fit the Morrow Automatic Hub Coaster and Brake, while the Racers have Musselman Coaster Brakes. 


















I know some of the Racycle fanatics are making water transfer decals...I'm thinking of going a different route and silk screen my art work.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice Racycles!
Are you putting any miles on them?
Looks like the shiny one is the rider.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 21, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Very nice Racycles!
> Are you putting any miles on them?
> Looks like the shiny one is the rider.




If he is, I bet they're pretty quick miles.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Now those are chainrings! I bet those first few revolutions can be a little fun if starting on any kind of an incline. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 21, 2013)

I just pulled the Pacemaker and the shiny Racycle out of their shipping boxes yesterday. I haven't had the time to tweak or work on them...I've been preoccupied with my build for the RatRodBike competition build for the last 3 months


----------



## Iverider (Jul 21, 2013)

Just three??? Pfffffft.

Only kidding! 

And for the rest of you, check out Rat Rod if you haven't and see what the bike in the photo looks like in detail (and how it came to be). It's pretty much an awesome functional sculpture.





fordsnake said:


> I just pulled the Pacemaker and the shiny Racycle out of their shipping boxes yesterday. I haven't had the time to tweak or work on them...I've been preoccupied with my build for the RatRodBike competition build for the last 3 months


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, you've got quite the trio there....Has Mr. Nelson been in touch?

Great bikes!!! Mine is almost done. The devil is in the details.....


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 22, 2013)

The Racer with the silver wheels I purchased from Blue several months ago off eBay (we exchanged many emails). It took 3 weeks for him to ship the bike and once I received it he dropped off the grid. I reached out to him on several occasions but he continues to be non-responsive.

Initially I was going to restore the Pacemaker (repaint it and re-plate the nickel). But once I received it and saw it was an original unmolested survivor...I didn't have the heart to touch it.

The shiny Racer; someone had painted it with blue house paint, so I redid it.  All the nickel was in good condition, easy for me to polish and to match the fresh paint.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 22, 2013)

They look great!  Any chance you might let go of that one Racycle link you removed?


----------

